
Why 5G will disappoint everyone - eaguyhn
https://www.itworld.com/article/3310067/mobile-wireless/why-5g-will-disappoint-everyone.html
======
Nokinside
5G does not just enable the use of very high frequencies.

It's also enables cheaper to operate cell sites in low frequency and low
energy consumption. You can also have private networks not run by mobile
network operator.

5G phone can use 5G features as an anchor for services that go trough 4G
network, Wi-Fi when 5G NR is not present.

